# Headlight Fogged. Need Advice.



## JoelReyes (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I hope I've posted this in the correct forum section. If not, please forgive me. I couldn't find the troubleshooting/problems section.

Anyways, I own a 03 Nissan Maxima, of which the headlight (driver side) has gotten foggy. It's certainly not as transparent as the passenger side light. At first I wasn't sure why one was foggy and the other wasn't, but then I took a closer look at the foggy light and noticed a small crack on the outside casing. I believe this crack has allowed moisture to enter the light. I've heard of people restoring their headlights with special DIY kits, but I've decided to take the route of simply replacing the light with an aftermarket light from an online store. I found two sites that I particularly liked, but I'm unsure of whether or not they are legitimate businesses. Furthermore, I don't want to fall prey to a scam. Has anyone purchased from either of these sites and can verify that they are a legitimate business? The following parts match the OEM number of the one I need. Thanks in advance.

justparts.com
or
autolightcenter.com


----------



## aznstormin (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't pull up information on Justparts.com...it said daily limit reached. Never seen that before.



WHOIS information for autolightcenter.com :

[Querying whois.verisign-grs.com]
[Redirected to whois.enom.com]
[Querying whois.enom.com]
[whois.enom.com]
=-=-=-=
Visit AboutUs.org for more information about autolightcenter.com


Registration Service Provided By: Namecheap.com
Contact: [email protected]
Visit: Cheap Domain Names Registration, Domain Transfer, SSL Certificates, Free DNS, Privacy Protection • Namecheap.com

Domain name: autolightcenter.com

Registrant Contact:
WhoisGuard
WhoisGuard Protected ()

Fax: 
8939 S. Sepulveda Blvd. #110 - 732
Westchester, CA 90045
US

Administrative Contact:
WhoisGuard
WhoisGuard Protected ([email protected])
+1.6613102107
Fax: +1.6613102107
8939 S. Sepulveda Blvd. #110 - 732
Westchester, CA 90045
US

Technical Contact:
WhoisGuard
WhoisGuard Protected ([email protected])
+1.6613102107
Fax: +1.6613102107
8939 S. Sepulveda Blvd. #110 - 732
Westchester, CA 90045
US

Status: Active

Name Servers:
dns1.autolightcenter.com
qdns.autolightcenter.com
wdns.autolightcenter.com

Creation date: 03 Jul 2010 02:44:00
Expiration date: 02 Jul 2011 21:44:00


----------



## aznstormin (Apr 19, 2011)

Btw, I've never heard of either of those sites, but I haven't had to purchase new headlight units...my buddy buys them used or from the junk yard and just polishes it. It seems to work fine so far..


----------

